# Battle Creek, MI Jack, 2 1/2 yrs o/s to humane society



## kess&ellie

*Jack *

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Battle Creek, MI *


Jack is a beautiful German Shepard. He's 2 1/2 years old and is an "owner release", which means he can be adopted immediately. He is neutered and a very nice guy - he's quite scared in the shelter, but he's keeping his good disposition. Although, he's not good with other dogs, so should go to a home without other dogs. 

Small dogs and puppies: Starting at $200.00. This includes 1st vaccine, 1st deworming, microchip, 1st month heartworm prevention and spay/neuter voucher if they have not already been spayed or neutered. 


Medium-large dogs: Starting at $150.00. This includes 1st vaccine, 1st deworming, microchip, 1st month heartworm prevention and spay/neuter voucher if they have not already been spayed or neutered -- additionally, heartworm test (neg). 


*Calhoun County Animal Center, Inc*, Battle Creek, MI 

269-963-6582
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Battle Creek, MI | Jack.


----------



## KatieStanley

He has a really sweet face...hope he finds a great home!


----------



## snide

Puppy has a sad.


----------



## kess&ellie

still listed.


----------



## 48496

Geez, I can't look at these types of posts anymore. I just want to cry for him. I pray that he finds a safe, loving home.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

littlebit722 said:


> Geez, I can't look at these types of posts anymore. I just want to cry for him. I pray that he finds a safe, loving home.


I agree - I was just cleaning up the section and I think I better just wait for the notifies instead of opening each thread. Too much for me tonight.


----------



## kess&ellie

still listed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

bump sweet face


----------



## Mason05

Bump for handsome Jack.


----------



## Mason05

Bump!


----------



## DukeJazz

****, I know someone not far from there who would take another GSD, but she has other dogs ..................


----------



## Mason05

Bump for Jack


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Poor ole Jack has the saddest eyes. These threads are painful. _sigh_


----------



## Anja1Blue

Jack is still listed.....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## kess&ellie

Jack is still listed with better pictures.


----------



## doreenf

bump for Jack


----------



## kess&ellie

I just got an email back from the shelter:

*"Thank you for your inquiry. Jack is now able to go out with several other dogs of various other sizes at a time and there is no problem. He would need to be temperament tested before we adopt him out. That should happen this week. If you have other dogs, we would require you to bring them to meet Jack to be certain that they are compatible."*

It sounds like Jack may not be as bad as first thought, or at least as bad as his owners said he was.

____________________________


----------



## Mason05

Bump for Jack!


----------



## Mason05

Still listed!


----------



## KatieStanley

Bump! He looks like a great dog! DukeJazz- Tell your friend about him...says they have been letting him out with others and he does well!


----------



## Blanca's Momma

:bump: BUMP for Jack!!!!!


----------



## DukeJazz

KatieStanley said:


> Bump! He looks like a great dog! DukeJazz- Tell your friend about him...says they have been letting him out with others and he does well!


Sent her a note with the link to the shelter - he is a stunning boy !!

Hope she will follow thru !!


----------



## Mason05

Keeping my fingers crossed for Jack!


----------



## DJEtzel

I believe Jack was pulled by my shetler (the SPCA of southwest MI) today. He's no longer listed (from what I can find) on Calhoun county's A/c, and when I popped my head into our intake room tonight I saw a pretty handsom GSD in a cage looking at me. Face looked identical and the name was all I could see on his kennel card; "Jack Frost". Sounds like our boy. If so, he'll be very happy here and won't last long. We don't get GSDs very often. Last one went within a day


----------



## Mason05

I really hope that is Jack and he finds a great family!


----------



## DJEtzel

Me too! 

Like I said, the face looked identical, and he has a very distinct face. I'm pretty sure it was him.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm surprised they would call him Jack Frost...after the past president of the SPCA and the falling out they had. I hope he finds a great forever home and they screen potential adopters very carefully so he isn't shuffled around ever again!


----------



## KZoppa

DJ please keep us updated!


----------



## DJEtzel

onyx'girl said:


> I'm surprised they would call him Jack Frost...after the past president of the SPCA and the falling out they had. I hope he finds a great forever home and they screen potential adopters very carefully so he isn't shuffled around ever again!


Haha, I thought the same thing. I think they probably did it in the spirit of christmas, though.

Will do, KZoppa.


----------



## DJEtzel

Yep, definitely the same dog. I dropped in to check on him at an adoption event today, and he was pulled from Calhoun. Gorgeous, fun boy, not food aggressive, loves other dogs and tennis balls. Everyone at the shelter is in love with his darling personality already.


----------



## onyx'girl

They already had him at the adoption event? Wow, surprised they wouldn't hold him for a bit more evaluation before putting him out there. Sounds like he is a good boy, though!


----------



## DJEtzel

Whoops, no Onyx, sorry for the misunderstanding, HE wasn't at the event. _I_ was, and as I was getting ready to leave I went into the intake room to check him out, when I found out that it was the same dog.


----------



## Dejavu

Awww, I'm so glad for cute sweet Jack!!


----------



## Anja1Blue

No longer listed. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mason05

Jack was pulled by the SPCA of southwest MI. Good luck Jack on finding your forever home!:laugh:


----------



## vat

I am glad Jack is at least safe. I hope he finds a loving home for the holidays. I wonder why they gave him up and it sounds like they made up a story about his temperment?


----------



## DukeJazz

^^^ Owners lie their butts off when turning in a dog, we take all the info down (if they even bother to provide us with any) & then do our own eval. 75% of the "problems" owners tell us about on a surrender is either a flat out lie, their ignorance on how to handle the animal properly, or unreasonable expectations (what ? your puppy is ACTIVE/got big/wants attention ?? - who'd have thought that would happen?).

Glad to hear this sweet boy is safe !!


----------



## DJEtzel

Jack is an awesome dog if anyone is interested in hearing how he's doing. He does have an ear infection right now that he's being treated for, but is a very sweet guy. Doesn't like the meds, but tolerates it and whines afterwards. LOVES playing ball and giving kisses. I worked this morning in his room and when I went to give him his breakfast he completely ignored it to climb into my lap and get love. He does have a minor jumping problem, but nothing like most shelter dogs. He's losing a bit of weight there, but will happily eat 3+ cups of food per meal (they get 2 a day) and isn't gaining it back very fast. 

A few people were interested in him today at the adoption event and he was brought out of our intake room to meet them because he is healthy and neutered, we were just waiting for space to open up in the healthy kennel for him. He was in a meet and greet room when I clocked out(3rd time by then), so I'm crossing my fingers that he got adopted!


----------



## kess&ellie

So glad things are going Jacks way. He's such a handsome boy and is going to be a great dog for somebody.


----------



## DJEtzel

Jackie got adopted last night while I was working! He had officially been adopted a few days prior, but he went home last night with his new family and he looked very excited. 

I'm very glad Jack got a new home so quickly. He definitely deserved it.


----------



## Mason05

I am so happy for him. Have a happy life with your new family Jack! :happyboogie:


----------



## katieliz

great news! jackie-boy has a beautiful face.


----------

